# Benchmarking Auditing Time



## sesing (Jul 21, 2010)

Can anyone give me an idea of the average time to audit an E/M visit?
An op note (such as General Surgery)?

I am trying to set some benchmarks for how long it would take a coder to perform these types of audits.

Any ideas would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------

